# Reputable Lab Breeders?



## Helldiver (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi all

My hunting partner for the last 7.5 years is slowing down a bit and I would like to get a new pup started before he is completely done. I bought my last one from a breeder in Idaho and have absolutely loved him. I'm looking to keep it local this time. Any suggestions? 

Prefer a darker colored yellow but not real dark like the "fox reds"

Here are a few memories of Thor and friends.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Thor was a great looking dog! I wish I had a local breeder for you, but my lab was from Aspen Gun Dogs in Colorado--and was a white pointing lab so different on a few criteria! Great dog though


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

Got my pup from Pintail Retrievers and Brady Fosmark. Had three labs prior and he's had the hardest drive out of any of my prior labs. I would definitely give him a call. http://www.pintailretrievers.com


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Rosewood Retrievers in Grantsville may have something. http://www.rosewoodretrievers.com/

My labrador is 8 now and slowing down a bit too. I bought him off ksl when he was a puppy. No big name breeder, but I think I got lucky with him. The pedigree looked good so I took a chance. Happy I did!:grin:


----------



## Mtnsurf (Aug 30, 2012)

I would put a vote in for Lindsay Robinson and Gypsy Oak Retrievers up in Malad. I got a yellow lab pup from them a year and a half ago and he is now a bird hunting machine. I also had Lindsay coach me on the training process along the way, especially with the e-collar and forch fetch. It has been an amazingly rewarding experience and he is the best trained dog I have ever worked with...


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

The lab pup I have now is out of Palisades Retrievers in Smithfield, she is really sharp and quick to learn, I've been quite impressed with her so far. At 7 months she is already running lines and doing blind retrieves, so I'm pretty happy with her!


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

Mtnsurf said:


> I would put a vote in for Lindsay Robinson and Gypsy Oak Retrievers up in Malad. I got a yellow lab pup from them a year and a half ago and he is now a bird hunting machine. I also had Lindsay coach me on the training process along the way, especially with the e-collar and forch fetch. It has been an amazingly rewarding experience and he is the best trained dog I have ever worked with...


That is where my parents got their lab from about 9 years ago and he had all the right stuff to become a great dog but unfortunately they spoiled the crap out of him and that was that. Would also say Gypsy Oak is a good choice. They did not have any litters available at the time I was looking to purchase.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Another resource would be http://utahbirddogs.com/forum/

There are some amazingly cool guys over there that would be happy to point you in the right direction and give some helpful training pointers.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

I have a friend with a real nice BLF 12 months old obedience, collar conditioned, force fetched and sitting on a whistle both parents are titled if your interested.


----------



## Helldiver (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for the input; I will definitely check out your suggestions. Love the pics of dogs in the field. 

Utmuddguy - thanks, but there's just something about training your own dog.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Helldiver said:


> Thanks for the input; I will definitely check out your suggestions. Love the pics of dogs in the field.
> 
> Utmuddguy - thanks, but there's just something about training your own dog.
> 
> ...


----------



## sklobe25 (Jul 11, 2010)

http://www.uintaretrievers.com/


----------



## rlpenn (Mar 14, 2012)

At a minimum the puppy should come from parents who have been cleared of heritable diseases that are common in Labrador Retrievers. Namely, they should be examined for hip and elbow dysplasia and eye disease and genetic testing should be done to assure that the breeding will not produce puppies affected by exercise induced collapse (EIC) or centronuclear myopathy (CNM). Some lines should be tested for progressive retinal atrophy (PRA). Puppies from breedings with these clearances would cost $800 or so. You will pay more for parents that have Master Hunter titles or accomplishments in field trials.

There are tons of well bred Labs out there, no need to settle.

(Edited to clarify that the breeding will not produced EIC or CNM puppies.)


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

I just purchased a lab from master hunter and senior hunter parents. Both parents have been tested and are clear from the above mentioned. He has a few more left.They also have a 2 year health guarantee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

AKC BLACK LAB PUPPIES - MH/SH - FOR SALE OR TRADE
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=41811218

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

